# Split Rail Fence



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the look of split rail quite a lot. I have seen some and I am not sure why, that sags really bad after a few years.

That being said, it would become my instant favorite for that price! What is the soil like that they are set in? If it is loose sandy stuff, you may be able to haul them out with a skidsteer, backhoe or a tractor.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

A chain & tractor bucket lifts poles pretty well, provided the posts aren't rotted underground.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't bring my tractor - won't fit in my horse trailer. 

They are in a sandy soil.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

It's long, hard work, but you can always hand-dig them out. Use a sharp shooter/tile spade and a rock bar to dig around the base, wiggle it around, dig some more. I have done some this way and it is TEDIOUS and I wouldn't want to do a whole farm worth this way. Is there an equipment rental company to lease a post puller from? Or check their prices on heavy equipment, it may be worth it to have them haul a tractor or backhoe out for you.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would be asking if the posts were just set in the sand or are they cemented in the ground?? 

As said, dig around the post, wiggle and dig some more.
_*Lift with your legs not your back *_and be prepared for exhaustion removing the posts.

Split rail fence is beautiful but a real pest when you need to replace a broke rail...
Those rails need to be placed just right so they not drop out if a horse pushes against it...

I use to board at a place that had split rail....
Was very pretty but the workers were constantly having to make a repair or replace downed rails when the fence get older, sagged or the rail tips busted....
_Yup, caught quite a few escapees who went wandering from a downed rail.. :frown:

:runninghorse2:
jmo..
_


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> I would be asking if the posts were just set in the sand or are they cemented in the ground??
> 
> As said, dig around the post, wiggle and dig some more.
> _*Lift with your legs not your back *_and be prepared for exhaustion removing the posts.
> ...


They're in sand - already confirmed lol. I will be running electric on the top as well just like the rest of my fencing. Hopefully that will help keep them off of it too. My horses are pretty good about fencing but my gelding likes to bite/chew on it when he's being impatient so the electric is there for that mostly. 

I just figured free was a good price for fencing lol.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A Jack-all and and two feet of stout chain. Place chain around post and on the flange of the jack and start pumping the handle. If not familiar, a Jack-all will easily jack up a car.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know we went for the fencing.

Came home with about 50-60 rails and 35-40 posts. Some of the posts there were cracked under ground and a couple just wouldn't budge. I think we left 20-25 there altogether so did get most of it  Ended up using a pipe threaded through the bottom hole and just muscled them out. 

Now to unload everything and then put it back into the ground at my farm lol.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Hooray! Good work.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Paddock fence is up! We had to use 3 normal boards at the end because the split rail was too long and if we had cut it - there was no way to attach them. Eventually I'll update the gate too but that was free as well so it works for now  

Next - to extend my riding ring this weekend!


----------

